# Amnps in Canada



## sherlock98 (May 6, 2013)

Well, I did my first fish smoke today and soon came to the realization that if I want constant smoke at lower temperatures that I would have to do something different. I had a hard time keeping smoke going in my Cuisinart electric smoker using chips, sure it would smoke for a while but when the element wasn't on it wouldn't smoke well and at lower temps the element wasn't on much.

I would like to get an amnps but the shipping  to Canada cost as much as the unit itself. Is there an alternative that I could use as I really need to figure something out.


----------



## JckDanls 07 (May 6, 2013)

try the soldering iron with chips in a can trick,,  works really well...  here's one quick search..  you can find more with a redefined search...

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/newsearch?search=soldering+iron

might have to vent the smoke in from outside as I don't know how the soldering iron would hold up inside the smoker...


----------



## ndinadis (May 21, 2013)

Hey I am in Canada as well and came to the same conclusion after reading this site and trying my MES

I have found a couple places in Canada that sell the AMAZN smoker.

The I am planning on getting it from is Ontario Gas BBQ, they have shipping based on cost. For under $50 its $11 which to me is pretty good.

I know I have found others that do sell it so you may find something closer to you, just have to dig.


----------



## sherlock98 (May 29, 2013)

ndinadis said:


> Hey I am in Canada as well and came to the same conclusion after reading this site and trying my MES
> 
> I have found a couple places in Canada that sell the AMAZN smoker.
> 
> ...


Hey thanks for the tip. If I would have looked closer at Todd's website he actually has them as a Canadian supplier. I ordered the amnps and a couple bags of pellets. They had my package shipped within a couple hours of the order being placed, now the hardest part....waiting for it to get here.


----------



## ndinadis (May 29, 2013)

I just got mine this past weekend from there as well. Also picked up a couple bags of pellets to try, which woods did you go with?
I'm looking forward to trying it out this weekend with my first butt.


----------



## sherlock98 (May 29, 2013)

I went with the oak pellets, pretty all round flavor for what I will be smoking. My Grandfather and father have always used oak and their results were always great.


----------

